
A “Cybertruck” goes on sale for $10,800–in Russia - hsnewman
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/12/a-cybertruck-goes-on-sale-for-10800-in-russia/
======
ksaj
The CyberKart half-way down the page shows a good sense of humour.

